# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  First Blood Work. What to look for?

## green182

Hey guys,

I have never gotten my bloodwork done and I am going first thing tomorrow.
I took an oral only cycle last year (DBOL ) and used Liquidex for PCT. My question is what should I get checked in my blood?

The doctor gave me a document with columns Organ/Hematology/Other Tests/Microbiology

Under Organ they checked COMP METABOLIC PANEL w/eGFR (Na, K, Cl, CO2, Glu, BUN, Cr, Ca, Tp, Alb, Tbili, AP, Ast, ALT)
Under Hematology they checked CBC w/DIFF (Hgb, Hct, RBC, WBC, Plt, Diff)
Under Other Tests they checked TSH

I see that there is Progesterone and Testosterone and Protein under Other Tests... Should I check these? If so, should I check or ask for any other things to be tested in my bloodwork?

----------


## green182

bump

----------


## BennyLom

_The book "Anabolics 2009" holds an entire chapter on blood testing but here is what my friend will test (he is not including tests on liver and kidneys etcetera because he know they are good at the moment -tested those 6 months ago).
He added a sperm count test before first cycle as well. Will run these tests again but also including liver and kidney function during and post cycle._

Hormone:
	Testosterone , total
	Testosterone, free
	Estradiol
	LH
	FSH

Lipids:
	Cholesterol, total
	HDL Cholesterol
	VLDL Cholesterol
	LDL Cholesterol
	LDL/HDL Ratio

Blood:
	WBC
	RBC
	Platelet Count
	Hemaglobin
	Hematocrit

Misc.:
	Sperm count test

----------


## green182

Thanks man..

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Paying out of pocket? How much is it costing? Thanks

----------

